# Question about a finish



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've been working on a couple walking canes and using Lin seed oil for a finish after I let it dry for several day I thought about putting on some Johnson paste floor wax and buffing it will that help in any way just asking?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I use Johnson on many of my sticks. I apply it in thin layers and the go over it with a hair dryer.to melt it in. But I have not done that with linseed oil.finish.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have not used wax over linseed oil either. I don't see why if the oil is thoroughly dry it would not work. After all my wife uses a liquid aerosol spray from Johnsons on the furniture. I gotta believe the finish on the furniture is oil based. I suggest a small test piece before applying it to the whole stick.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi there, If using canes for walking I tend to finish using gun stock oil "Tru Oil" as I find it feels good an does not go sticky with persperation as some finishes do.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gloops said:


> Hi there, If using canes for walking I tend to finish using gun stock oil "Tru Oil" as I find it feels good an does not go sticky with persperation as some finishes do.


Tru Oil is a good finish I have use it on gun stocks ,pens, and canes.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for information I think I'm going to give it a try.


----------

